# 1000 posts!



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

yay!  I guess skipping that party last night was worth 1k posts


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

There's always a party right here.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

you beat me to it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> you beat me to it!





it was a long and difficult task


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

I bet I'll beat both of you to 8,000


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I bet I'll beat both of you to 8,000



if the mods agreed to not ban me for bumping every thread in existance maybe i cold win.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> There's always a party right here.



There's a party in Zepp's mouth, and everyone is coming!



Mike, you didn't deserve that.  But it was such a good opening, I couldn't resist.

Still  me?

Oh, and congrats, dude, on your 1000 posts.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> There's a party in Zepp's mouth, and everyone is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[action=Zepp88] pulls the knife out of his back.[/action]

It's cool bro!


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

wow, mike you ganna take that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> There's a party in Zepp's mouth, and everyone is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks, bro.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

i guess you are


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah and if he replies we have to all make some sort of elf/chubby chaser joke, even though its gotten really old.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah and if he replies we have to all make some sort of elf/chubby chaser joke, even though its gotten really old.



its getting new again!

wait that doesnt make any sense.


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats Meato.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike n' me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mike n' me.



explain?


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

i think his talking about forrest gump and "jeeeennnny".


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

^ Give this man a prize.

And Mike needs no explanations betwixt us. He knows.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ Give this man a prize.
> 
> And Mike needs no explanations betwixt us. He knows.





Though I think you need to be punished for the chubby chaser thing


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> explain?



We're about as intelligent as canned vegetables, could it be any clearer?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> We're about as intelligent as canned vegetables, could it be any clearer?



Pretty much.

Me and Mike, we are is smart.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> We're about as intelligent as canned vegetables, could it be any clearer?








I was too afraid to google image search chubby elf girls and post a pic here in fear of finding fat chick porn.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just look through Comic Con pictures, I've seen a few of them


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Just look through Comic Con pictures, I've seen a few of them



You swore you'd never tell!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You swore you'd never tell!!!



Aw, don't be ashamed, you look spiffy dressed up as a Cardassian.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Aw, don't be ashamed, you look spiffy dressed up as a Cardassian.



O I don't mind that, I was talking about the elf suite. You know the little green one with the laces.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> O I don't mind that, I was talking about the elf suite. You know the little green one with the laces.







zepp is now incapable of insults.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ahhh yes...well, my wizard suit wasn't much better.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> zepp is now incapable of insults.



You don't get it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ahhh yes...well, my wizard suit wasn't much better.



At least your but didn't look like Staten Island.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a fucking nerd btw. I want a collection of the Star Trek ships.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm a fucking nerd btw. I want a collection of the Star Trek ships.



I have a Romulan Warbird that hangs over my bed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I have a Romulan Warbird that hangs over my bed.



 I'm jealous!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm a fucking nerd btw. I want a collection of the Star Trek ships.



The nerdiest thing I have is a dvd documentary about the music behind lord of the rings. and a chess board.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I have a Romulan Warbird that hangs over my bed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

I used to have the shuttle from DS9...I hope it's sitting somewhere in the basement...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

i leave for like five minutes, and the topic changes to lame stuff.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> i leave for like five minutes, and the topic changes to lame stuff.



You don't like spaceships ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> i leave for like five minutes, and the topic changes to lame stuff.



You don't get it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You don't get it.






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/24177-1000-posts.html


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


>



Don't worry , you'll get it someday.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Dont worry des i found your 1k thread

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/24177-1000-posts.html


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm a fucking nerd btw. I want a collection of the Star Trek ships.





i have the 4 bandai models with LED's in them

the NCC 1701 E
the NCC 1701 A
the NCC 74656
and the NX-01


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Dont worry des i found your 1k thread
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/24177-1000-posts.html



So young!! :cute: 

PS: I still can't play the guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe at 10k youll start trying


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> i have the 4 bandai models with LED's in them
> 
> the NCC 1701 E
> the NCC 1701 A
> ...



:jealousy:


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

this thread reminds me somehow of


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

^  hahahhaa, real question is how did this thread get 5 pages of replies so fast.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^  hahahhaa, real question is how did this thread get 5 pages of replies so fast.



it smells like 100K crew..... the traces are still fresh....


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

We swarm when least expected.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> We swarm when least expected.



hijacking threads is a specialty


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

its ok this thread was kind of pointless


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> its ok this thread was kind of pointless



it ain't now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> We swarm when least expected.



Ok, but that just seriously cracked me up. Like, not even the typical internet "lulz", but some for real laughter. 

I guess I just didn't expect it.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


>


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Ok, but that just seriously cracked me up. Like, not even the typical internet "lulz", but some for real laughter.
> 
> I guess I just didn't expect it.



[action=Zepp88] takes a bow.[/action]




I'm looking at Bandai starship models....damnit..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


>



 +  = 


i figured it out!


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> +  =
> 
> 
> i figured it out!




Big force i sense in you, young padawan. Be a great poster(?) one day you will 



Zepp88 said:


> * Zepp88 takes a bow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're nice and really easy to build


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> Big force i sense in you, young padawan. Be a great poster(?) one day you will
> 
> 
> 
> they're nice and really easy to build



if anybodies the padawan its you


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> if anybodies the padawan its you



that's why i inserted (?)


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, being prepainted is a major plus, do they have just Enterprises?

And a side note, my co-worker that sits in the cube next to me, needs to grow up, get his brain out of high school, and end these annoying innane "zomg relationship" phone conversations.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

I just realized that I had transfered money to the wrong account, I think the phone clerk got herself a good laugh.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

oopsie.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, being prepainted is a major plus, do they have just Enterprises?
> 
> And a side note, my co-worker that sits in the cube next to me, needs to grow up, get his brain out of high school, and end these annoying innane "zomg relationship" phone conversations.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, being prepainted is a major plus, do they have just Enterprises?
> 
> And a side note, my co-worker that sits in the cube next to me, needs to grow up, get his brain out of high school, and end these annoying innane "zomg relationship" phone conversations.



Real nerds mix their own color.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


>


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Real nerds mix their own color.



I don't have the painting skills, it would turn out looking sub-par.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't have the painting skills, it would turn out looking sub-par.



If you can solder your fucking preamp you should be able to paint a starship.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't have the painting skills, it would turn out looking sub-par.



beats absolute crap, 

one time in grade 4 art class i paid some kid 5 bucks and a juice box to do this self portrait drawing for me, the idiot drew himself though.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, being prepainted is a major plus, do they have just Enterprises?
> 
> And a side note, my co-worker that sits in the cube next to me, needs to grow up, get his brain out of high school, and end these annoying innane "zomg relationship" phone conversations.

























they're all in 1/850 scale except the enterprise-E which is in 1/1700

so the voyager is pretty big...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't have the painting skills, it would turn out looking sub-par.



Nyet! You would spoil the look of the wessel.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Be a man!!!! Build small models of starships made for children..


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> beats absolute crap,
> 
> one time in grade 4 art class i paid some kid 5 bucks and a juice box to do this self portrait drawing for me, the idiot drew himself though.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA What the hell.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Be a man!!!! Build small models of starships made for children..



so they can choke on the small parts? 

EDIT: Now i got it


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> If you can solder your fucking preamp you should be able to paint a starship.


No, untrue 


Stealthtastic said:


> beats absolute crap,
> 
> one time in grade 4 art class i paid some kid 5 bucks and a juice box to do this self portrait drawing for me, the idiot drew himself though.


You're the idiot, a self portrait is a portrait you draw of yourself.


arktan said:


> they're all in 1/850 scale except the enterprise-E which is in 1/1700
> 
> so the voyager is pretty big...


Those are the bandai kits? Fucking sexy.


The Dark Wolf said:


> Nyet! You would spoil the look of the wessel.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Fucking sexy.



indeed because they glow!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> so they can choke on the small parts?
> 
> EDIT: Now i got it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> No, untrue
> 
> You're the idiot, a self portrait is a portrait you draw of yourself.
> 
> Those are the bandai kits? Fucking sexy.



Yeah but i have no art skills, im not kidding. One day ill post a drawing or something.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> indeed because they glow!



The Voyager looks a little bland though, the others are near perfect.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah but i have no art skills, im not kidding. One day ill post a drawing or something.



Might as well do it here, nothing sane going on anyway.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

You guys realize that tommarow morning everybodies going to wake up, see this thread and think, WTF!


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The Voyager looks a little bland though, the others are near perfect.



yes, the voyager is a bit bland, i'll probaly repaint the hull where it is grey... when i have time and a really small, closed room so i can get high because of the colors...



Stealthtastic said:


> You guys realize that tommarow morning everybodies going to wake up, see this thread and think, WTF!



and?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> yes, the voyager is a bit bland, i'll probaly repaint the hull where it is grey... when i have time and a really small, closed room so i can get high because of the colors...



Pimp it, abalone bindings and purple metalflake!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> You guys realize that tommarow morning everybodies going to wake up, see this thread and think, WTF!



Do you really think anybody is surprised by anything on ss.org anymore


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Pimp it, abalone bindings and purple metalflake!!!



or just swirl it? A swirled voyger would look damn cool..... and nerdy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Do you really think anybody is surprised by anything on ss.org anymore



yeah your right


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

No swirl, swirl is the Kazon of paintjobs.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> yeah your right



Be proud of your family dude, It's a good thing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Be proud of your family dude, It's a good thing.






I kind of want to go to sweden now claiming i have family to visit.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Do you really think anybody is surprised by anything on ss.org anymore



yeah dude! We're a bunch of sevenstring guitarrists, we talk and converse here so much that we think that sevenstring-players are not a minority and that is dangerous... 
I would be surprised if people stopped asking the big guitar companies stuff like: "I really don't want much. Just give me a RG with EMG's 707TW, a 27" scale, a reversed headstock, a fixed bridge and an ultra-exotic paintjob. That's all i ask."

that would be a surprise!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> You guys realize that tommarow morning everybodies going to wake up, see this thread and think, WTF!


I don't think you get it 


arktan said:


> yes, the voyager is a bit bland, i'll probaly repaint the hull where it is grey... when i have time and a really small, closed room so i can get high because of the colors...
> 
> 
> 
> and?



You haz teh skillz?


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> No swirl, swirl is the Kazon of paintjobs.



BUUURRRNNN!! BUUUURRRRNNN THEIR SHIPPSSSS!!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I kind of want to go to sweden now claiming i have family to visit.



Nobody wants to go to sweden trust me.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> yeah dude! We're a bunch of sevenstring guitarrists, we talk and converse here so much that we think that sevenstring-players are not a minority and that is dangerous...
> I would be surprised if people stopped asking the big guitar companies stuff like: "I really don't want much. Just give me a RG with EMG's 707TW, a 27" scale, a reversed headstock, a fixed bridge and an ultra-exotic paintjob. That's all i ask."
> 
> that would be a surprise!



"..and I only want to pay 300 dollars for it, max"


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Nobody wants to go to sweden trust me.



I'd like to visit.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't think you get it
> 
> 
> You haz teh skillz?



like i wrote... if i can get high on the odors of the colors (!) i can do anything! And the next day i'll regret it!

Nah, i don't have that much skills,, i'm more the hobby-Lego builder and this is my current project (you can see my starships aswell):

Nameless Frigate: A LEGO® creation by Boj Blagojev : MOCpages.com


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd like to visit.



yeah, we could all make a melodeath band and des could do bass with his 10 string.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> "..and I only want to pay 300 dollars for it, max"



yes, off course. I mean that's really not much, isn't it?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> like i wrote... if i can get high on the odors of the colors (!) i can do anything! And the next day i'll regret it!
> 
> Nah, i don't have that much skills,, i'm more the hobby-Lego builder and this is my current project (you can see my starships aswell):
> 
> Nameless Frigate: A LEGO® creation by Boj Blagojev : MOCpages.com



I've never been into the Lego stuff but that's pretty damned cool, I used to play with them as a kid but never got into building actual models.

I don't see the starships there?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd like to visit.



Nope,. let me show you a picture that represents sweden; 







37 ugly guys and one condescending girl.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I've never been into the Lego stuff but that's pretty damned cool, I used to play with them as a kid but never got into building actual models.
> 
> I don't see the starships there?







there is a NX-01, a voyager, an enterprise-A and an x-wing in this pic

can you find'em?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Also;






Our rednecks are hightech. Which only makes then even more stupid.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah I see them, I was paying attention to the frigate and missed the starships.


Which X-Wing is that? Is it a model or one from the series of toys?


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Nope,. let me show you a picture that represents sweden;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me does not see pic

*confused panda


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

I remember building so much star wars lego after watching the first phantom menace.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

1000 post turned into the new 100,000 post thread.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I remember building so much star wars lego after watching the first phantom menace.



I am guilty too....


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> me does not see pic
> 
> *confused panda



Dammit, internetfail.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

legos, when you cant build models.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> 1000 post turned into the new 100,000 post thread.



E!


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> legos, when you cant build models.



E!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

I remember being out of collage by the time phantom menace came out, so I didn't play with lego that much.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

more importantly, im eating cold leftover BBQ pizza.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

just saw my first and second x-file shows on tnt.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

O please don't even mention that show, now mike will go on for hours hahaaha.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> more importantly, im eating cold leftover BBQ pizza.



this thread is made of win!



Desecrated said:


> O please don't even mention that show, now mike will go on for hours hahaaha.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> this thread is made of win!



Of course it is, you're in it


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Of course it is, you're in it





let's feed some babies with cat food


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

what is this E! 
?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> just saw my first and second x-file shows on tnt.



Did you enjoy? Which episodes?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Of course it is, you're in it



because you left me out of that compliment im going to turn into this guy


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> O please don't even mention that show, now mike will go on for hours hahaaha.



He's not lying.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Did you enjoy? Which episodes?



it was an episode in made in 1999, where they move into a neighorhood and some dirt vodoo monster neat freak kills people
.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> let's feed some babies with cat food



Let's eat the babies and rub ourself in the cat food and lick it off.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> it was an episode in made in 1999, where they move into a neighorhood and some dirt vodoo monster neat freak kills people
> .



Nooooooooo.... you're feeding his perversions!



Desecrated said:


> Let's eat the babies and rub ourself in the cat food and lick it off.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

brb boys im going to go grab another slice of pizza


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> it was an episode in made in 1999, where they move into a neighorhood and some dirt vodoo monster neat freak kills people
> .



Haha, that's a cool one


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry, he asked!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> what is this E!
> ?



The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> sorry, he asked!



just joking


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

oh, now wolf lady on x-files.

me watching, kinda


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> ThE! AnswE!r to LifE!, thE! UnivE!rsE!, and E!vE!rything



fixed


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything



who needs friends when you have random internet bud deserted


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything




that show that talks about celebs.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> who needs friends when you have random internet bud deserted



and beer, don't forget the beer.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> who needs friends when you have random internet bud deserted



You can do my accounting if you want to. That's what I am supposed to do right now, but this was more fun.-


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Arcadia (The X-Files - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Looks like they're doing a Season 6 marathon eh?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Did you see all of "Monday" that episode is fucking grrrreat.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You can do my accounting if you want to. That's what I am supposed to do right now, but this was more fun.-



Accounting is for nerds.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> that show that talks about celebs.



Nope, they are fake. E! is much older and much deeper. Johann found the old scriptures in the mountains.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

episode 139, yeah last one tonight.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Nope, they are fake. E! is much older and much deeper. Johann found the old scriptures in the mountains.



and then he developed lllllllllllll

E! is the old testament to say so.... or isn't it?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Accounting is for nerds.



Hell yes, but it saves me 5000 us dollar per year to do it myself.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Hell yes, but it saves me 5000 us dollar per year to do it myself.



so being a nerd pays off


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> and then he developed lllllllllllll
> 
> E! is the old testament to say so.... or isn't it?



E! was before the old testament, if god and satan played football, E! would be the ground they played on.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Hell yes, but it saves me 5000 us dollar per year to do it myself.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> so being a nerd pays off



As long as you don't spend it on model ships with lcd and custom made paint.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Hell yes, but it saves me 5000 us dollar per year to do it myself.



Word.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Lets try for fifty pages by tonight?


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Did you see all of "Monday" that episode is fucking grrrreat.




i want to pick up a season, are the old 1994- better than the later ones?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> i want to pick up a season, are the old 1994- better than the later ones?



yes, it's only the first 2 seasons that's worth watching, then it all turns into UFO hour.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> E! was before the old testament, if god and satan played football, E! would be the ground they played on.



god and satan played football? 

*confused panda


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Lets try for fifty pages by tonight?



it's not night ?


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> it's not night ?



i think it's relative


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> it's not night ?



it is where i am.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

has anyone noticed my cheap drawing in my avatar? i can do better, i made it last night really quick.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> it is where i am.




its 4:00 am here


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> has anyone noticed my cheap drawing in my avatar? i can do better, i made it last night really quick.



looks cool, did you use faked parchment? Because real one is effing expensive


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> yes, it's only the first 2 seasons that's worth watching, then it all turns into UFO hour.




UFO hour?, i like UFO crap but the first two seasons deal with what?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> yes, it's only the first 2 seasons that's worth watching, then it all turns into UFO hour.



You're not much of an X-Files fan eh? The underlying UFO plot is what drove that show.


daybean said:


> i want to pick up a season, are the old 1994- better than the later ones?



The short answer is yes, they started losing it around Season 9, but I personally liked it.

Season 6 is fucking great though


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> looks cool, did you use faked parchment? Because real one is effing expensive




i dont know what your talking about, but thanks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> its 4:00 am here



Ill have you know i linger in the doorway you filthy uzbek!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> UFO hour?, i like UFO crap but the first two seasons deal with what?



The humble beginnings and the formation of the UFO plot line, later on that plot intensified.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> has anyone noticed my cheap drawing in my avatar? i can do better, i made it last night really quick.



Do one of mike.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Ill have you know i linger in the doorway you filthy uzbek!



ive been called many things but a "filthy uzbek". 

its cool o dont know what you mean anyway


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> UFO hour?, i like UFO crap but the first two seasons deal with what?



Yeah everything becomes about ufos later on. 



Zepp88 said:


> You're not much of an X-Files fan eh? The underlying UFO plot is what drove that show.
> 
> 
> The short answer is yes, they started losing it around Season 9, but I personally liked it.
> ...



UFOs are boring, the best episode was about the incest freaks, that was kinda nasty.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

I need to get the Star Trek TNG DVDs....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Do one of mike.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

it's 11 am over here


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah everything becomes about ufos later on.
> 
> 
> 
> UFOs are boring, the best episode was about the incest freaks, that was kinda nasty.



"Home" 

That episode is fucking FANTASTIC.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> the best episode was about the incest freaks, that was kinda nasty.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I need to get the Star Trek TNG DVDs....



get battlestar galactica DVD's (reimagined)

those kick ass!


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Do one of mike.



yeah i can, i need a pic, and i can do cartoon drawings. i use to do alot of comic shit in high school. this one to the left was a more cartoon than anything else in about 5 min.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike and Naren need to compare notes. The X-Files is his favorite show, too. Annnnnd... he likes Star Wars.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> get battlestar galactica DVD's (reimagined)
> 
> those kick ass!



I still haven't gotten into that, I'll probably end up watching it when no-body cares about it anymore


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> UFOs are boring, the best episode was about the incest freaks, that was kinda nasty.



why am i not surprised


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mike and Naren need to compare notes. The X-Files is his favorite show, too. Annnnnd... he likes Star Wars.



In short, we're both nerds.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> yeah i can, i need a pic, and i can do cartoon drawings. i use to do alot of comic shit in high school. this one to the left was a more cartoon than anything else in about 5 min.









Do one a little bit sexier and send it to my PM


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Furuta 2 Star Trek #13 USS Enterprise NCC-1701-C model - eBay (item 220265533256 end time Aug-15-08 02:21:40 PDT)

Holy shit the Furuta models SUCK


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Do one a little bit sexier and send it to my PM



Hey, that's me!


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I still haven't gotten into that, I'll probably end up watching it when no-body cares about it anymore



that's why it kicks ass


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Hey, that's me!



I know


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

des wants n00dz of zepp....oh boy..


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> des wants n00dz of zepp....oh boy..



I've been stalking kate since last year.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> des wants n00dz of zepp....oh boy..



The reflection of the flash off of my pale ass would surely blind him.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The reflection of the flash off of my pale ass would surely blind him.





blind him in pure pleasure?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> The reflection of the flash off of my pale ass would surely blind him.



I'll spank some color into it in notime


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'll spank some color into it in notime



Christ....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Christ....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


>



dark will you sticky this


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Christ....



Hey, you walked right into that one all by yourself


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Fuck this, Go look at my Mr. Big thread and thank me. 

I think I"m going to have my band learn 'Addicted to that Rush.' People would trip to see a death metal type band do that shit.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

And no way I'm stickying this. Chris will likely close it by the morning.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck this, Go look at my Mr. Big thread and thank me.
> 
> I think I"m going to have my band learn 'Addicted to that Rush.' People would trip to see a death metal type band do that shit.



Link?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And no way I'm stickying this. Chris will likely close it by the morning.



Might be a wise decision.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Link?





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...your-daddy-brother-lover-your-little-boy.html


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Might be a wise decision.



you know what dark, if you stickied this for 3 min and then unstickied it artikan might just send you n00dz of zepp.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Who says I don't already have them?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...your-daddy-brother-lover-your-little-boy.html



I saw that thread title and thought it was about incest.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> you know what dark, if you stickied this for 3 min and then unstickied it artikan might just send you n00dz of zepp.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

To celebrate 1000 posts of awesomeness, I give you, Paul Gilbert on bass!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Who says I don't already have them?



I'd be curious as to who took the pictures in the first place.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I saw that thread title and thought it was about incest.



Shhh... it really is.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I saw that thread title and thought it was about incest.



+1


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Who says I don't already have them?



SHARE!!!!!!


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> you know what dark, if you stickied this for 3 min and then unstickied it artikan might just send you n00dz of zepp.














who are you??? It looks like you know my ways...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I miss Mr. Big.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

im watching that video, there is no incest.



We need to use peer pressure to convince dark to sticky it


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> To celebrate 1000 posts of awesomeness, I give you, Paul Gilbert on bass!




yes!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I miss Mr. Big.



I miss TNG, The X-Files, ADA, 90's cartoons, etc.

I miss the '90s


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

hey arktan look at your user title.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> hey arktan look at your user title.



pervert arktanian...... that's me....... now i got it!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> im watching that video, there is no incest.
> 
> 
> 
> We need to use peer pressure to convince dark to sticky it



I am immune to peer pressure, since I have this nifty title right here

SUPER MODERATOR


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I miss TNG, The X-Files, ADA, 90's cartoons, etc.
> 
> I miss the '90s



I miss my age in the 90's.  Or should I say, youth!

And I miss those shows. Shit, every Monday night, like clockwork, I'd be in front of the TV, with the volume blasting, to "SPACE! THE FINAL FRONTIER!"


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I am immune to peer pressure, since I have this nifty title right here
> 
> SUPER MODERATOR



and he posted Paul Gilbert on bass. Paul Gilbert on bass dammit. How will you push such a guy?


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

took me longer to download it 

its a crappy drawing in 3 min.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I am immune to peer pressure, since I have this nifty title right here
> 
> SUPER MODERATOR






will you change mine pweeese


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I miss TNG, The X-Files, ADA, 90's cartoons, etc.
> 
> I miss the '90s



I'm so glad it's over :=)


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> will you change mine pweeese



Donate some money and it will change.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

And i miss the cartoons of that time..... they were all just better!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> took me longer to download it
> 
> its a crappy drawing in 3 min.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Donate some money and it will change.



Really? I always wondered how, now all i need is to make 10 bucks and im set for life.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Donate some money and it will change.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> And i miss the cartoons of that time..... they were all just better!



get into anime, still good cartoons.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm so glad it's over :=)





Why?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

That picture of zepp needs its own topic.

i just realized in that picture, hes playing a six!!!


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



i was under pressure!!!  i did not do well!


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> i was under pressure!!!  i did not do well!



well i think it looks kinda cool

you didn't get it right for jonathan though, he asked for less clothes


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

So, where's the offical Zepp88 Caricature thread?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why?



the 80's and 90's was horrible,


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

ill make it, but i think daybean probably should


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> So, where's the offical Zepp88 Caricature thread?



+1


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> the 80's and 90's was horrible,



I loved the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> the 80's and 90's was horrible,


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I loved the 80's and 90's.



Maybe it was better in the states.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



seconded


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

So i cant make the official zepp caracature thead because im on a mac and my mac skills are as low as jj's cod4 skills


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Maybe it was better in the states.



It think it might have been, because those were awesome times for media and such.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> That picture of zepp needs its own topic.
> 
> i just realized in that picture, hes playing a six!!!




fixed!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> So i cant make the official zepp caracature thead because im on a mac and my mac skills are as low as jj's cod4 skills



....umm......web browsers and mice work the same, you point....and click.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Maybe it was better in the states.



Dude, we had a lot of stuff burning, three wars in europe and baywatch.... now when i think back i have to admit.... the nineties weren't that good but i still think that we were less rotten as society....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Now go make the official thread 



Zepp88 said:


> ....umm......web browsers and mice work the same, you point....and click.



no way homedawg, i cant even figure out how to copy and paste with this thing.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Now go make the official thread
> 
> 
> 
> no way homedawg, i cant even figure out how to copy and paste with this thing.



I'm going to slap you in hopes that it will make you improve.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> Dude, we had a lot of stuff burning, three wars in europe and baywatch.... now when i think back i have to admit.... the nineties weren't that good but i still think that we were less rotten as society....



Mmmmm baywatch.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

mmmmmm. baywatch ( bouncing tities)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm going to slap you in hopes that it will make you improve.



No way, just because you said that im posting a g unit video in the general music discussion forum tommarow morning.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> mmmmmm. That David Hasslehoff.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



_._


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> mmmmmm. baywatch ( bouncing tities)



That's a good example of a horrible show. 



Zepp88 said:


> It think it might have been, because those were awesome times for media and such.



Really everything I can remember is hair-rock, Madonna, spandex, grundge, early 90's east cost metal, married with children and german dance music.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

well if you did not like the drawing then tell me... why must you say such things?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> That's a good example of a horrible show.
> 
> 
> 
> Really everything I can remember is hair-rock, Madonna, spandex, grundge, early 90's east cost metal, married with children and german dance music.



All of those things just contributed to how awesome the times where.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> well if you did not like the drawing then tell me... why must you say such things?



i think it was fannntastic


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> well if you did not like the drawing then tell me... why must you say such things?



Where's the thread?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Where's the thread?


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

thread on what?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

your drawing


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

I need some spandex.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

you want a thread of a drawing i made for zepp? maybe i can do one if i had a couple of other memeber pics and drawings.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I need some spandex.





daybean said:


> you want a thread of a drawing i made for zepp? maybe i can do one if i had a couple of other memeber pics and drawings.



Cmon daybean put two and two together, he wants spandex and you need more images of members, zepp in spandex


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Member caricatures thread.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Cmon daybean put two and two together, he wants spandex and you need more images of members, zepp in spandex



where is your pic? and ill put you and zepp in the same pair.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

When you do mine, remember, think cucumber.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

im going to sleep ill see you guys later. Chris will probably have closed this by the time i wake up unless somebody stickies this


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> When you do mine, remember, think cucumber.



 

i know, but close enough.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, it will probably be closed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> i know, but close enough.



Did you miss the dick joke there?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Did you miss the dick joke there?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Member caricatures thread.



might be fun.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Cmon daybean put two and two together, he wants spandex and you need more images of members, zepp in spandex




+1


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I need some spandex.



+1


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> might be fun.



I think it would be pretty funny.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> +1



how do you doublepost like that?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> how do you doublepost like that?



Donate.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

no, i dont think so, you want a big fat %#[email protected]!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Donate.



This seals it, the ability to doublepost and have a cool custom title means i must donate


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

oh and you want it seem like you have a big penis


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> how do you doublepost like that?



You have to give chris some money.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> oh and you want it seem like you have a big penis





New idea, should i post a G unit homeslice gangstar ass video in the general music discussion tommarow morning? And claim i had a long talk with zepp about how in terms of musical skill g unit blows dream theatre out of the water


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> New idea, should i post a G unit homeslice gangstar ass video in the general music discussion tommarow morning? And claim i had a long talk with zepp about how in terms of musical skill g unit blows dream theatre out of the water




i as talking to zepp


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> i as talking to zepp


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> oh and you want it seem like you have a big penis



It really is like a refrigerator-aggregate.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

ok so i should go foward and making a thread cartoon members.....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

yes and goodnight


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


>



what did you think i was talking about?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> what did you think i was talking about?






we'll sort this out in the morning


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealth are you drunk ?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

:tinybit:


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cucumbers: Boosting a mans confidence since Year 1.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Cucumbers: Boosting a mans confidence since Year 1.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Cucumbers: Boosting a mans confidence since Year 1.



Or milking the prostate since middle age.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Or milking the prostate since middle age.



That too.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That too.



I'm thinking about eating dinner, but I don't know if I should clean first, or eat first.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm thinking about eating dinner, but I don't know if I should clean first, or eat first.



Do both at the same time.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Do both at the same time.



I actually enjoy sitting down and enjoying my meal, and cleaning is like meditation for me, I'm having a hard time combining them.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I actually enjoy sitting down and enjoying my meal, and cleaning is like meditation for me, I'm having a hard time combining them.



Ah....well, nothing is sacred and there's a first time for everything!


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

well, this night has been long and i dont know what really happened but i liked it!  later people and .....zzzzzz.zzzzz.....zzz..zzz..zzz..zzzzzz


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> well, this night has been long and i dont know what really happened but i liked it!  later people and .....zzzzzz.zzzzz.....zzz..zzz..zzz..zzzzzz



Good night.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> well, this night has been long and i dont know what really happened but i liked it!  later people and .....zzzzzz.zzzzz.....zzz..zzz..zzz..zzzzzz



What in the hell are you talking about? Nothing happened here.


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What in the hell are you talking about? Nothing happened here.



that was the chloroform...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

arktan said:


> that was the chloroform...



For some reason I can't remember my name, I think it's "Kate".


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> For some reason I can't remember my name, I think it's "Kate".



[action=Desecrated]strokes zepp's hair and whispers, - You're always kate to me....[/action]


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 15, 2008)

YES, NOT locked!


----------



## arktan (Aug 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> YES, NOT locked!



don't dance the happy dance too early...


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

balloons to celebrate.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

yay!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

hi zepp, whatca doin' son?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Being sleepy.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Morning or night ?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> There's a party in Zepp's mouth, and everyone is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

the thread is back!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Hell yes, like we got something better to do .


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Morning or night ?



It's nighttime, I'm at work 

Had trouble getting to sleep yesterday, first the room was too hot, then I had to kill a spider, then the dog was barking, blah.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

it's 5 am, I've actually sleep a couple of hours yesterday, the dog is lying behind me, no spiders, and pretty cool right now, not chilly, just cool.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does your poodle bark alot? We have a fucking toy poodle that WILL NOT shut up, sometimes I want to kill it.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Does your poodle bark alot? We have a fucking toy poodle that WILL NOT shut up, sometimes I want to kill it.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

at Des and Zepp!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What is it?



It's my dog.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> It's my dog.



YOU DON'T SAY? 

I meant what breed? 





































and. Cats > Dogs


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Springer spaniel.

And my dog>most peoples kids.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Springer spaniel.
> 
> And my dog>most peoples kids.



I was going to quote you Zepp, and write  but this was too funny.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cats > Dogs > Kids.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

springer spaniel > cats > dogs > used socks > kids.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Root canal > Kids


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

dammit, even Canadians are better then kids. Some of them.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Waking up next to a man > Kids


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> dammit, even Canadians are better then kids. Some of them.



Moose > Bacon > Mounties > Celine Dion > Kids.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Really celine dion, I'm not sure about that one


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Waking up next to a man > pretty much everything in life



fixed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Really celine dion, I'm not sure about that one



They're on almost the same level.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> fixed.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> They're on almost the same level.



yeah it is a though call.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

wow


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> wow


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

nerina > waking up next to celine dion.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> nerina > waking up next to celine dion.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Are you proud to be better than Celine Dion?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

mike in spandex > nailing kitty to a churchdoor.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> mike in spandex > nailing kitty to a churchdoor.



anything > nailing kitty to a churchdoor.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

mike in spandex > pretty much anything.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mmmmm spandex.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

so okay, enough with the gay jokes, what are we going to do this hour ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

What else is there besides gay jokes?


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

Nerina is proud she looks better than Celine Dion


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Nerina is proud she looks better than Celine Dion



looking better? , I just said you was better in bed.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What else is there besides gay jokes?



kids ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> looking better? , I just said you was better in bed.


Oh dear.


Desecrated said:


> kids ?



Blenders.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> Blenders.



we do need more blenders.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bigger blenders


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

that might work to


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Better for putting kids in.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> looking better? , I just said you was better in bed.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


>



Well it was kinda dark, and it's hard to see in the gimp suit. and you did have a ninja turtles mask on you.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Better for putting kids in.



kidshake.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Shawn (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

kidshake- just add milk


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ninja Nerina!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Congrats!



what?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


> what?



A long time ago there was something about somebody reaching 1000 posts.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ninja Nerina!



Man I can shake the image of her in a turtles suit now, we need to make this happen, I wonder if they sell suits for grownups.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ninja Nerina!


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

shawn, always adding in the end.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Man I can shake the image of her in a turtles suit now, we need to make this happen, I wonder if they sell suits for grownups.



They do, I'll guarantee it.

Nerina in a Ninja Turtles suit fundrasier!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

In the beginning there was 1000 posts, but soon 5 warlords invaded the land with blenders and kitties.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


>



Ohhh noes~!!!!! *pwn*


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> In the beginning there was 1000 posts, but soon 5 warlords invaded the land with blenders and kitties.



Officially classified as an attack by the STC.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nerina said:


>



Ninja cats make perfect sense.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> They do, I'll guarantee it.
> 
> Nerina in a Ninja Turtles suit fundrasier!



If you find it, I will buy it.


----------



## daybean (Aug 15, 2008)

STC (south texas college)


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

ninja cats for the win


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> If you find it, I will buy it.



Sexcellent.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> STC (south texas college)



[action=Zepp88] detains daybean for torture.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> STC (south texas college)



Nope it's a hidden society on ss.org, a small group of terrorists that hunt these boards.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Nope it's a hidden society on ss.org, a small group of terrorists that hunt these boards.




damn you!!!!


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Nope it's a hidden society on ss.org, a small group of terrorists that hunt these boards.




damn you!!!!
...thank you


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Nope it's a hidden society on ss.org, a small group of terrorists that hunt these boards.




damn you!!!!
or ...thank you


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] detains daybean for torture.[/action]


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

holly shit what did i do?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> damn you!!!!



You know, your not the first one to say that to me this week.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Gar!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Nope it's a hidden society on ss.org, a small group of terrorists that hunt these boards.



 Only the members know what it means


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

no, i will draw him with biker shorts


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You know, your not the first one to say that to me this week.



dAMN YOU!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> holly shit what did i do?



You blinked for a second and torture-master-pervert-mike kidnapped you, but don't be to quick to judge it, wait until you tried to burning iron under your fingernail massage, It's actually quit good.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Only the members know what it means



its ok, i think im better off not knowing 

or am I?


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> no, i will draw him with biker shorts



EXCELLENT!!!

Dude, honestly, mike in miniskirt, please make this happen.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

HEY DES AND ZEPP:


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You blinked for a second and torture-master-pervert-mike kidnapped you, but don't be to quick to judge it, wait until you tried to burning iron under your fingernail massage, It's actually quit good.



This is going to be a different from our usual sessions Jon, I don't think he'll like it as much.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> HEY DES AND ZEPP:



Relatives?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Only the members know what it means



Or do they....


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> Dude, honestly, mike in miniskirt, please make this happen.



i think it already has


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> HEY DES AND ZEPP:



I think you misunderstood the twin lesbian thing I was pitching at you before.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp- No......they just want to be me..................


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> This is going to be a different from our usual sessions Jon, I don't think he'll like it as much.



ooo, don't forget to send some pictures.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

No, it hasn't, but there's a first time for everything!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> i think it already has



true, but I want it documented


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Or do they....




that guy is guilty of whatever


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

What's this about Nerina and lesbian twins?


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I think you misunderstood the twin lesbian thing I was pitching at you before.



I guess I did.......... :confusedtruckin:


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

:lesbotruckin:


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What's this about Nerina and lesbian twins?



she has a picture of herself as blond and one with black hair, I wanted daybean to take them both and do a lesbian twin situation, apparently she though a turtles with two head was going to do the trick for me instead. 
































She knows me to well


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

I've only seen Nerina as a blonde.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Or wait! The railing crab pose picture!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

What?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

arktan said:


> don't dance the happy dance too early...



its almost been two days


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Or wait! The railing crab pose picture!



Exactly, "bring your own pole to work"-day, we need to do that next year too.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Thats Des, as a twin.......or soemthing.........


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> What?



The one where you're standing on some rails, but you're bent backwards, like the exorcist chick climbing the stairs.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Exactly, "bring your own pole to work"-day, we need to do that next year too.



I remember that thread!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Exactly, "bring your own pole to work"-day, we need to do that next year too.



That would be awesome, but I don't know any Poles personally, maybe I could get one imported.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That would be awesome, but I don't know any Poles personally, maybe I could get one imported.



I think we have a couple of them here on the forum
otherwise, yevetz is from the same region, we can always dress him up, he seems to like skirts.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I think we have a couple of them here on the forum
> otherwise, yevetz is from the same region, we can always dress him up, he seems to like skirts.



That works for me.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

I want one made of bamboo


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That works for me.



I bet he's not even especially hairy.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I want one made of bamboo



Oo La la!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Finnished with a red stain.......and shiny.......


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I want one made of bamboo



You want wood ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sexy red bamboo skirts ftw!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp, i still dont understand.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Finnished with a red stain.......and shiny.......



red veins and lube, I can fix that.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Sexy red bamboo skirts ftw!



No, I want my pole like that


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Zepp, i still dont understand.



you're still to young


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Zepp, i still dont understand.



Of course you don't, finish scrubbing my pool peasant.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> No, I want my pole like that



Both.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Zepp, i still dont understand.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> No, I want my pole like that



well you are from the Bahamas, you can't judge the guy for thinking of you in a hula hula.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

No, and I have a bra made of coconuts


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


>



:cries:


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> well you are from the Bahamas, you can't judge the guy for thinking of you in a hula hula.





Though you're thinking of Hawaii Jon.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Of course you don't, finish scrubbing my pool peasant.



 


your in MY thread?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> No, and I have a bra made of coconuts


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> your in MY thread?



We INVADED and CONQUERED your thread.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Though you're thinking of Hawaii Jon.



I know, I just wanted to make a bad joke. and either way your american, you shouldn't know that much about geography.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> your in MY thread?



I think it's been overtaken


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



+1

And that goes for you too.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> We INVADED and CONQUERED your thread.



 !!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> +1
> 
> And that goes for you too.



But I don't have a sexy coconut bra.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I think it's been overtaken


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> But I don't have a sexy coconut bra.



We must fix this

To the bra-mobile


nananananana manboobs!


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 16, 2008)

Spiffy thread


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> your in MY thread?



Stop complaining, you should feel honoured that Nerina Des and Zepp are in your thread, my god, young people today! No gratitude!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I know, I just wanted to make a bad joke. and either way your american, you shouldn't know that much about geography.



You're next to Japan right?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> We must fix this
> 
> To the bra-mobile
> 
> ...





Digital Black said:


> Spiffy thread





Nerina said:


> Stop complaining, you should feel honoured that Nerina Des and Zepp are in your thread, my god, young people today! No gratitude!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're next to Japan right?



Yeah something like that. 



[action=Desecrated]wonders where japan is.....[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Stop complaining, you should feel honoured that Nerina Des and Zepp are in your thread, my god, young people today! No gratitude!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Digital Black said:


> Spiffy thread


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


>



My friend borrowed it one day.............


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> [action=Desecrated]wonders where japan is.....[/action]



Isn't it near Equador?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> My friend borrowed it one day.............



noooooooooo it's workblocked!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Isn't it near Equador?



equa what ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> equa what ?



It's part of India I think.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> My friend borrowed it one day.............



fixed.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It's part of India I think.



okay


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

That is awful.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

I just want to point out that nene sent me this picture, i just uploaded it for her.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

That's one hairy dude.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

this thread will soon have 1000 posts hahahahah


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

My bamboo poles...........ninja style.........


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

you see stealth this is the power of the 100k crew, we can post more in one weekend then you post in one year


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hell yeah ninjas!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> My bamboo poles...........ninja style.........



wow!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> you see stealth this is the power of the 100k crew, we can post more in one weekend then you post in one year


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Can i has ma thread back?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

:bamboopoledance:


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Can i has ma thread back?



no :Squint:


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> :bamboopoledance:



[action=Desecrated]provides music.[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> no :Squint:



I think this is the part where we make demands


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Only cause I really  TDW, I was thinking maybe he would look like this in a coconut bra......cause you know, old school dudes rock..........


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I think this is the part where we make demands



o yeah

1. I want a football helmet with mayo and cheese.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bobs hair is much better than that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

can i has thread back


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Bobs hair is much better than that.



Aw


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> can i has thread back



We want 100 million dollars!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> can i has thread back



Jon, it's time to arrange the abduction.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

On me or on you ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> On me or on you ?



We just need to silence the dissenter, I don't care how you do it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Jon, it's time to arrange the abduction.



i wouldnt mind if its des but if some really lame chubby chaser abducted me...


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> We just need to silence the dissenter, I don't care how you do it.



Maybe he has to set some demands ?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> i wouldnt mind if its des but if some really lame chubby chaser abducted me...



So you rather wear a goat suit then being force feed. 


Good to know.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So you rather wear a goat suit then being force feed.
> 
> 
> Good to know.



actually what i really want is a jabba the hutt rubber suit


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

That would be mike and naren's department.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

99


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

500!!!!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Des is board, he decides to start counting..........


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Des is board, he decides to start counting..........



lol des cant count nice joke


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Des is board, he decides to start counting..........


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> lol des cant count nice joke



Dude what ???


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Are you drunk again ?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

im tempted to post another new tractor day


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> im tempted to post another new tractor day









Pimp my tractor!!!!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> lol des cant count nice joke



I said he started counting, I didnt say he cant count...........


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

^


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> That would be mike and naren's department.



Indeed.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Oi! mike, do you own a tractor ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

No, but my step dad has a John Deere.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Tractor and step dad, I envy your life.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Tractor and step dad, I envy your life.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why?



why not.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

*What do you guys think of nile*


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

They're pretty cool.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> *What do you guys think of nile*



Not nearly as cool as tractors.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


>



Vader likes salt water, it's good for his throat.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

i kick everyones ass in NTD!!!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

j/k those were here on the land im staying at for about a month, they are making a lake.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> i kick everyones ass in NTD!!!



Farmboy ?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> j/k those were here on the land im staying at for about a month, they are making a lake.



 

On the other hand; wanna to go skinny dipping ?


----------



## Nerina (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

i do have a couple tractors, not as big though


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

if god closes one door, he opens another,


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> i do have a couple tractors, not as big though



please don't tell me you build model tractors ?


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

its not john deere its a New Holand


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> if god closes one door, he opens another,



God: The universes doorman.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> please don't tell me you build model tractors ?



farmboy zepp?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> farmboy zepp?



I have no problem seeing that.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't know about farmboy, but I can do a good redneck.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

wanna see a pic of the lake?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't know about farmboy, but I can do a good redneck.



You need to learn me how to imitate redneck accent sometime.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> wanna see a pic of the lake?



Sure why not.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You need to learn me how to imitate redneck accent sometime.



You'll have to hide the Swedish accent somehow


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

da tuk r jobs


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You'll have to hide the Swedish accent somehow



True, and it would be fun to be able to switch between accents just to confuse people.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

well its not complete, it just has some rain from hurricane Dolly. they will add water from the rio in a few weeks.

so it kinda sucks.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> True, and it would be fun to be able to switch between accents just to confuse people.



Being able to act like a complete retard helps too.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> well its not complete, it just has some rain from hurricane Dolly. they will add water from the rio in a few weeks.
> 
> so it kinda sucks.



Thats more of a puddle then a lake.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Being able to act like a complete retard helps too.



I'm swedish, that won't be too hard.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Thats more of a puddle then a lake.



just you see, nah that puddle acually is about five feet deep. it just looks like a puddle because the whole is so big.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm swedish, that won't be too hard.



Yeah, you guys can do that rather well 

You must drink nasty cheap beer and dip and smoke at the same time.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You must drink nasty cheap beer and dip and smoke at the same time.



 Holy shit, I used to do that, when I smoked and dipped. 

And! I would drink pop and eat food, at the same fucking time.

Puff
Spit
Drink
Chew
Swallow
Repeat


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, you guys can do that rather well
> 
> You must drink nasty cheap beer and dip and smoke at the same time.



beer is for beginners, real men drink alcohol straight.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

daybean said:


> just you see, nah that puddle acually is about five feet deep. it just looks like a puddle because the whole is so big.



a-ha,


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

So mud wrestling it is then.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Holy shit, I used to do that, when I smoked and dipped.
> 
> And! I would drink pop and eat food, at the same fucking time.
> 
> ...




It's intense


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> beer is for beginners, real men drink alcohol straight.



These are rednecks Jon, Budweiser is king.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

anybody feel like explaining for the foreigner; 

Dip and smoke ???


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> These are rednecks Jon, Budweiser is king.



O god that taste like piss, light and medium beer, :hurl:


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> anybody feel like explaining for the foreigner;
> 
> Dip and smoke ???



Use Snus and smoke cigarettes at the same time


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> O god that taste like piss, light and medium beer, :hurl:



Your redneck training is going to be rough.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Use Snus and smoke cigarettes at the same time



Aaaa. that's not to bad. An experienced snuffer should be able to eat and have a dip in at the same time.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Your redneck training is going to be rough.



true, I will except the beer. the beer will guide me. now let's go to nascar.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nascar rules:


Jeff Gordon is a fag.

Dale Earnhardt was the second coming of christ.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

And, say this often

"There are too many got-damned rules now" 

Then go to explain why Dale Earnhardt was awesome.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

googling the names now.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Jeff Gordon is a fag.



The guy is from California, that ain't right, only queers and communists out there.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> googling the names now.



Read all you can, this will matter when talking to rednecks.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The guy is from California, that ain't right, only queers and communists out there.



You're getting it.

Also, always mention that he drove a rainbow colored car.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Read all you can, this will matter when talking to rednecks.



they know all the lap records, the drivers kids and what church they go to ??


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> they know all the lap records, the drivers kids and what church they go to ??



They'll know much of that information.



Quiz: How many times did Dale Earnhardt win the championship?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> They'll know much of that information.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiz: How many times did Dale Earnhardt win the championship?



Not enough, and if he was alive today (god rest his soul) he would win them all.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Not enough, and if he was alive today (god rest his soul) he would win them all.



Ooo, good start there.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

I need some food, see you guys later. bye.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I need some food, see you guys later. bye.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

just checking in, hows it goin oh mighty 100k


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

I was teaching Jon how to be a redneck.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

how did it go?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Read through the last couple pages, he's a quick learner.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

wow he is a true red neck now.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

just cut of his sleeves and had him a bud!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

He'll do fine.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

do you have a pic of jonathan, _if thats his real name._ ill do a redneck version.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have no idea what he looks like


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

are you serious....  

what about that pic of some dude in some oxygen bar he had in his page?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

That's not Jon.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

oh shit, we need to get a pic!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

It's doubtful that one exists.


----------



## arktan (Aug 16, 2008)

if you find a pic of jon the whole universe will explode...

Or maybe he's escaped from prison and nobody should see his face... you know, they would trace his IP and have him....

Who knows why he was in prison....

*arktan thinks that this is a good way to start a rumor


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

you already did....


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

I've seen a high school pic of his brother, and his wife, and a picture of his dog, his old house, etc. but no known pictures of him exist.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

your kidding


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

This is an X-FILE case then!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

we need to move into his neighbor hood and play it cool.


----------



## arktan (Aug 16, 2008)

we owe it to humanity!


----------



## daybean (Aug 16, 2008)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. he can here us.....


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

You guys are crazy.


----------



## arktan (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You guys are crazy.



you didn't expect us not to be.... did you?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

arktan said:


> you didn't expect us not to be.... did you?



A little.


----------



## arktan (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> A little.


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2008)

May Zoinoid-Jesus have mercy on you all...

[action=Randy]makes an active effort to move the conversation OFF of Jonathan's picture... because he knows the truth[/action]


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I was teaching Jon how to be a redneck.



interestamesting


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

so this is still alive, perfect.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You guys are crazy.



You're nonexistant.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Randy said:


> May Zoinoid-Jesus have mercy on you all...
> 
> [action=Randy]makes an active effort to move the conversation OFF of Jonathan's picture... because he knows the truth[/action]



And what would this truth be?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're nonexistant.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


>


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dragons!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm having a bit of a bass problem.

I wanted to buy a bass but the swedish distro won't stock it because they have had so much problem with just that model, so they offered me the model above for dirtcheap money, the problem is I'm not sure if I want that bass, it looks to sophisticated And I just want something that can growl and scream. I've been looking at basses all day but the ones I want are to expensive and the 2 that I might consider buying are ugly and have features I don't really like. 

This is the bass they want me to buy, I get it for 800 dollars which is nice since it costs almost 950





_Solid Swamp Ash Body, Bolt on 5 pcs. Wenge/Maple Neck, Rosewood Fretboard, 24 Frets, 2 Orig. Bartolini MK-1 Pickups, active Bartolini 3 band EQ, _


And I've been looking at these two: 





_2 x passive MEC Vintage Pickups, carolena body, maple nek/ rosewood fretboard, 24 frets_





_Bolt-On, 35" Scale, Basswood Body, Maple Neck w/ Rosewood Fingerboard, 24 XJ Frets, ESP Tuners, ESP DB-5 Bridge, ESP SB-5 (B&N) p.u. w/ ESP ABQ-2 2-Band Active EQ_

Both of them cost about 800 dollars to.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 16, 2008)

That first one looks like teh scores.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> That first one looks like teh scores.



yeah, but I'm afraid that it will be to tame, I need a monster for this project.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd go for either the first or second one. 

The first looks like major win.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2008)

Get an electric upright double bass and run it through distortion and an octaver 100000000 steps down.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Get an electric upright double bass and run it through distortion and an octaver 100000000 steps down.








Stagg EDB 3/4 BK - electric upright bass with solid maple body and special electronics. 1x volume and 1x bass (sub bass) controls, 6.3mm output, 3.5mm stereo CD/mp3 input, 3.5mm stereo headphones output, nickel plated machine heads, includes bag. Colour: Black. 

647 dollar


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 17, 2008)

That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 17, 2008)

agreed


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 17, 2008)

I need a 5-string version


----------



## arktan (Aug 17, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Stagg EDB 3/4 BK - electric upright bass with solid maple body and special electronics. 1x volume and 1x bass (sub bass) controls, 6.3mm output, 3.5mm stereo CD/mp3 input, 3.5mm stereo headphones output, nickel plated machine heads, includes bag. Colour: Black.
> 
> 647 dollar



it looks like a sniper riffle disguised as bass 

what you're up to, jonathan?


----------



## yevetz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll catch up to you. 

...Want a ?


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> And what would this truth be?





Zepp88 said:


> You're nonexistant.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 17, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> I'll catch up to you.
> 
> ...Want a ?



do NOT want


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 17, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> I'll catch up to you.
> 
> ...Want a ?



Yes o god yes!


----------



## Nerina (Aug 17, 2008)




----------

